# Hello, new to forum. Some pics to introduce myself



## JoeCF (Oct 30, 2009)

Just came across this forum. Actually, I saw a window decal on a car at a Layton grocery store and thought I'd check the site out. As you will be able to tell, my interest is in photographing wildlife. So long as it flys, crawls, walks, or runs it is a proper target for my camera. My favorite haunts are the wildlife refuges on the Great Salt Lake (October, December, January, February), Yellowstone (June, September), Bosque del Apache in New Mexico (November), Where the Wild Things Are (anytime). I am always willing to share photography techniqes, and sometimes locations :twisted:


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome  Great photos looking forward to more.


----------



## younggun20 (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome, Great pics cant wait to see more


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. I always enjoy the phoyos on the forum. Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome. Very nice pics. What is a good all around camera? What lenses should I get with it?


----------



## JoeCF (Oct 30, 2009)

Horseman,

Camera and lens selection is a tough general question. It all depends on what you want to shoot and how much you want to spend. Generally speaking, Canon and Nikon are the technology leaders. I shoot Canon because of the greater choices of lenses they offer. With Canon or Nikon you generally can use your lenses as you upgrade camera bodies as your skills and expectations grow. I personally use fairly high end equipment. Canon 1DmkIII and Canon 7D bodies. I have a variety of lenses but most commonly use my Canon EF 500mm f4 for wildlife.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome photos!! Super clear for zoom shots. Those wolves are freaky lookin man. Welcom to the forum. You got a blog so we can see more!?


----------



## JoeCF (Oct 30, 2009)

No "blog", but I do post some photos to www.joecf.smugmug.com.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice photos, especially that elk pic!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice work and welcome Joe!


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome & thanks for sharing, I like them all.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

hello Joe, new fella here myself.

very nice photos and thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome , Look forward to seeing your work


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

JoeCF said:


> Horseman,
> 
> Camera and lens selection is a tough general question. It all depends on what you want to shoot and how much you want to spend. Generally speaking, Canon and Nikon are the technology leaders. I shoot Canon because of the greater choices of lenses they offer. With Canon or Nikon you generally can use your lenses as you upgrade camera bodies as your skills and expectations grow. I personally use fairly high end equipment. Canon 1DmkIII and Canon 7D bodies. I have a variety of lenses but most commonly use my Canon EF 500mm f4 for wildlife.


Thanks for the info. I will check it out. Just the best is good with me.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice work man!!!!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great photos, thanks for sharing.


----------

